# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  ΑΠΟΠΡΟΣΩΠΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ

## ΙΡΜΑ

Καλημέρα σας,
Μόλις έγινα μέλος της μεγάλης σας παρέας
Συγνώμη για το νέο τόπικ άλλά δεν ήξερα να ανατρέξω στο παλιό.
Ηθελα πολύ τη βοήθεια σας..παίρνω καταθληπτικά για δυο μήνες..cipralex &amp;atarax..εχω βοηθηθεί πολύ σε σημείο που είμαι οκ ..απο πλευράς διάθεσης
απλά αυτό που δεν μου έχει φύγει καθόλουείναι ότι ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΖΩ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΣΕ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ Ή ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥ ΑΛΛΟΥ!!
ΕΧΩ ΈΛΛΕΙΨΗ ΑΙΣΘΗΣΗΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ
Ανακάλυψα ότι αυτό λέγεται ΑΠΟΠΡΟΣΩΠΟΠΟΊΗΣΗ

θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω λοιπόν ,εάν φεύγει απο μόνο του ή πρέπει να πάρω κάποιο φάρμακο(είμαι 100%κατά γιατί πιστεύω ότι ,ότι δημιουργούμε εμείς στον εαυτό μας ,μπορούμε με τον ιδιο τροπο να το ιάνουμε)

Το cipralex δεν είναι άχρηστο για ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΠΡΟΣΩΠΟΙΗΣΗ?
τι να κάνω??.Αν φεύγει απο μόνη της η αποπροσωποίηση έχω μεγάλη δυναμη να το ξεπεράσω ,αρκεί να ξέρω ότι΄υπάρχει φώς στο τούνελ.
Παρακαλώ για τη συμβουλή σας

----------


## hornet

ακομα ειναι πολυ νωρις. αποτελεσματα θα δεις μετα απο μερικες βδομαδες υπομονη

----------


## ΙΡΜΑ

> _Originally posted by hornet_
> ακομα ειναι πολυ νωρις. αποτελεσματα θα δεις μετα απο μερικες βδομαδες υπομονη


καλημέρα κια ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση!!αλλά δεν κατάλαβα ..
δηλαδή είναι κατάλληλο το cipralex..για την \"αποπροσωποποίηση..)
θα μου φύγει στην πορεία αυτή η αίσθηση ?γιατί διάθεση έχω γενικά αλλά νιώθω ότι δεν τη ζώ τη ζωή μου εγώ ο ίδιος ..
δηλαδή μετα απο ΄6 μήνες π.χ. που θα χρησιμοποιώ το cipralex,θα μου έχει φύγει αυτό η αίσθηση της μη επαφής μετο περιβάλλον
σίγουρα ο νευρολόγος είναι υπεύθυνος για να μου πεί..απλά ζητάω την εμπειρία κάποιου για αυτό..
ευχαριστώ και πάλι!!είμαι αρκετά φοβισμένος γιατί είναι λίγο πρωτόγνωρο αυτό

----------


## hornet

εγω πασχω χρονια απο καταθλιψη εχω παρει πολλα ειδη αντικαταθλιπτικων και ξερω καλα οτι ολα τα φαρμακα θελουν το χρονο τους για να δρασουν αλλωστε φαρμακα ειναι δεν ειναι μαγικα να σε πιασουν απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη.

----------


## hornet

> _Originally posted by ΙΡΜΑ_
> Καλημέρα σας,
> Μόλις έγινα μέλος της μεγάλης σας παρέας
> Συγνώμη για το νέο τόπικ άλλά δεν ήξερα να ανατρέξω στο παλιό.
> Ηθελα πολύ τη βοήθεια σας..παίρνω καταθληπτικά για δυο μήνες..cipralex &amp;atarax..εχω βοηθηθεί πολύ σε σημείο που είμαι οκ ..απο πλευράς διάθεσης
> απλά αυτό που δεν μου έχει φύγει καθόλουείναι ότι ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΖΩ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΣΕ ΤΑΙΝΙΑ Ή ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΥ ΑΛΛΟΥ!!
> ΕΧΩ ΈΛΛΕΙΨΗ ΑΙΣΘΗΣΗΣ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ
> Ανακάλυψα ότι αυτό λέγεται ΑΠΟΠΡΟΣΩΠΟΠΟΊΗΣΗ
> 
> ...


ωπα συγνωμη 2 μηνες ειπες?παρτο λιγο ακομη κιαν δεις δεν αισθανεσαι καλητερα ανεφερετω στο γιατρο σου.μπορει να μησου ταιριαζει και να σου ταιριαζει καλητερα καποιο αλλο

----------


## hornet

> _Originally posted by ΙΡΜΑ_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by hornet_
> ακομα ειναι πολυ νωρις. αποτελεσματα θα δεις μετα απο μερικες βδομαδες υπομονη
> 
> 
> ...


α και κατι αλλο νευρολογος ειπες?αν το προβλημα ειναι ψυχικο χρειαζετε ψυχιατρο

----------


## PETRAN

Έχω πάθει και εγώ αποπροσωποποιήσεις/αποπραγματοποιήσεις κατα καιρούς. Είναι αντίδραση στο άγχος και σίγουρα θα φύγει. 


Πλεον το απολαμβάνω όταν έρχεται. Λέω \"για δες άλλοι παίρνουν drugs για να έχουν τέτοια εφφέ και εγώ το έχω τζάμπα! Φυσικό tripping\". Και μόλις το απολαμβάνω φεύγει το άτιμο! :(:(



Δέξου το, απόλαυσε το όσο μπορείς και ζήσε σαν να μην υπάρχει. Και θα δεις ότι θα φύγει.

----------


## ΙΡΜΑ

> _Originally posted by PETRAN_
> Έχω πάθει και εγώ αποπροσωποποιήσεις/αποπραγματοποιήσεις κατα καιρούς. Είναι αντίδραση στο άγχος και σίγουρα θα φύγει. 
> 
> 
> Πλεον το απολαμβάνω όταν έρχεται. Λέω \"για δες άλλοι παίρνουν drugs για να έχουν τέτοια εφφέ και εγώ το έχω τζάμπα! Φυσικό tripping\". Και μόλις το απολαμβάνω φεύγει το άτιμο! :(:(
> 
> 
> 
> Δέξου το, απόλαυσε το όσο μπορείς και ζήσε σαν να μην υπάρχει. Και θα δεις ότι θα φύγει.


καλημέρα σε όλους ,και ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση!!
Νομίζω οτι Petran θα ταυτιστώ μαζί σου και θα πορευτώ με αυτό ..αφού υπάρχει φώς στο τούνελ !!σωστά !δεν θα χρειαστέι να πέσουμε στα drugs !!
Τώρα ,όσο αναφορά τον ψυχίατρο ,μου συνέστησε ο νευρολόγος να πάω,αλλά εγώ θεωρώ (επειδή συζητάω πάρα πολύ το πρόβλημα μου με τα αδέρφια μου) και θά λεγα ότι το εχω εξαντλήσει ..τι παραπάνω θα μου πεί ο ψυχίατρος??για΄τι εν είναι να μου δώσει χάπια..μου τα δίνει και ο νευρολόγος..δεν είμαι εγωιστής άνθρωπος ,αλλά θέλω ουσιώδη και στοχευμένη βοήθεια και όχι γενικότητες.
και κάτι άλλο τελευταίο...εφόσον η κατάθλιψη είναι δημιούργημα δικό μας,προφάνως για τον ιδιαίτερο λόγο του καθενός,γιατί δεν φεύγει όταν το πρόβλημα μπορεί ή έχει εκλείψει??ΑΦήνει στίγμα στην ψυχή μας ανίατο?
ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΌΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΗ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ ,,Η ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΣΕΙΣ!!ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕ ΘΕΩΡΟΥΣΑ ΔΥΝΑΤΟ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ...Ευχαριστώ ,και συγνώμη για τον πλατιασμό ..απλά με βοηθάει πολύ να μοιράζομαι μαζί σας το θέμα μου

----------


## hornet

καταρχην πιστευω οτι ολοι οι ανθρωποι που πασχουν απο ψυχικα νοσιματα ειναι ευαισθητοι,ακομα και αν θεραπευτουν με καποια αγωγη ηπαρχει παντα ο κυνδινος της υποτροπης.αλλα αυτο που σου ειπα με τον ψυχιατρο ειναι συμαντικο.ο νευρολογος εχει γενικες γνωσεις σε ψυχικα νοσηματα και οχι ειδικες.καποτε πηγα σε καποιο νευρολογο πολυ ξακουστο να φανταστεις περιμενα μεχρι τιε 4 το πρωι για να με δεχθει εξω γινοτανε πανικος απο ασθενεις.πηγα και με φλομοσε με πολυ δυνατα φαρμακα με τα οποια εθιστικα γιατι ηταν βενζοδιαζεπινες.

----------


## path

Αυτη η ταινια στην οποια παιζεις ,,, εχει ζωηρα χρωματα η ειναι καμια παλια ταινια με ξεθωριασμενα χρωματα σαν μισοκαμενο φιλμ ?

----------


## ΙΡΜΑ

> _Originally posted by path_
> Αυτη η ταινια στην οποια παιζεις ,,, εχει ζωηρα χρωματα η ειναι καμια παλια ταινια με ξεθωριασμενα χρωματα σαν μισοκαμενο φιλμ ?


path...μάλλον μισοκαμένο φίλμ είναι ..αλλά υπάρχει και ο δρακουμέλ του έργου..ο διευθυντής μου ..ο οπόιος βλέπει τον διευθυντή πωλήσεων του να είναι σε μια νιρβάνα και μια υπνηλία κάθε πρωί..τι να κάνω δεν ξέρω..το atarax φέρνει υπνηλία..χθές είπα στον εαυτό μου ..να μήν αγχώνομαι και ότι θα μου φύγει.. για μία στιγμή λοιπόν το έργο έβαλε διαφημίσεις(και εκεί είπα ..οκ φώς !!!)αλλά τελικά το έργο ξανάρχισε!!
το θέμα είναι να΄μήν γίνει τριλογία το έργο..γιατί δεν ξέρω πόσο θα μπορώ να στέκομαι στο ύψος των περιστάσεων και δεν θα καταρρέυσω..είναι παρήγορο πάντως το ότι το έχουν βιώσει και άλλοι αυτό ,γιατί πραγματικά ένιωσα οτι τα χάνω!!!
ΠΟΣΗ ΑΞΙΑ ΤΕΛΙΚΑ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΑΣ ΤΑ ΑΥΤΟΝΟΗΤΑ...ΚΡΙΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΕΠΩΔΥΝΟ ΤΡΟΠΟ...

----------


## path

-τι να το κανεις ενα φαρμακο που σε κοιμιζει,,, εσυ θες κατι να σε ξυπναει μαλλον..........Θα χρειαστεις αρκετο χρονο νομιζω,,,((((χωρισμος ?) μηπως το ατομο που εφυγε πηρε κατα λαθος μαζι της-του και τα συναισθηματα σου ? ( Ισως χρειαστει ν αλαξεις περιβαλλον, παραστασεις ,,και αυτο να το \'ζωντανεψεις\' με νεους ανθρωπους . Αντι για τριλογια δηλαδη ,,να πας σε ενα εντελως νεο εργο, που θα παιζεται στο παρον. ,,,,,,,,,Ισως χρειαστει καποιο αλλο ατομο να μαζεψει τα \'κοματια σου\'-οπως λενε στο σινεμα-................

----------


## Orion

Σου λείπει η γειωση δηλαδη νιώθεις και \"εισαι\" εκτός του σωματος σου σαν να εισαι πανω απο το κεφάλι σου .
Δε ξέρω τι μπορεί να σε οδηγησε εκεί αλλά πιστευω πως αν ηρεμουσες ,εκλεινες τα ματια κ να προσπαθήσεις να νιώσεις ολο σου το σωμα θα ενιωθες καλύτερα καθως και να κάνεις δραστηριότητες που έχουν φυσική συμμετοχή.
Το εχω βιώσει για χρόνια και ουτε μπορεις να το περιγράψεις ειναι απεριγραπτο αισθημα .

----------


## ΙΡΜΑ

καλημέρα και καλή σαρακοστή !!και καλή μας ανάσταση!!
όντως κάπως έτσι είναι ..αλλά δεν μπορώ να το αντιληφθώ πώς γίνεται ..
πάντως το cipralex δεν με έχει βοηθήσει καθόλου στο θέμα αυτό ..(με το άγχος όκ!!αλλαα..)και α\' ποτι θυμαμαι .και κάνα χρόνο πρίν θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου να παραπονιέται ότι αλλόυ πατά και αλλού βρίσκεται..άρα προυπήρχε κάτι..και τελικά είναι θέμα κατάθλιψης ??γιατί πώς να το πώ..δεν είναι θέμα διάθεσης η μή ΕΠΑΦΗ ΜΕΤΗΝ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ
σήμερα έχω ραντεβού με τον γιατρό να του τα πώ..
δεν θέλω να χαπακώνομαι χωρίς αντίκρυσμα..
Θα ήθελα όμως να μου πείς αν θές ..πως το αντιμετώπιζες μίας και το΄βίωσες και συ κα μάλιστα για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα..έπαρνες καποιο φάρμακο ή όχι ..

----------


## afrula

παιδια οταν λετε αποπροσωποποιηση τι εννοειτε??Γιατι εγω αισθανομαι σαν να εχω χασει τον ευατο μου.Δε ξερω καν πως ειμαι εξωτερικα και γενικα δε ξερω ποια ειμαι.Και ναι δε νιωθω οτι ειμαι στη πραγματικοτητα.Βεβαια αυτο μπορει να ειναι αντιδραση και απο τα φαρμακα αντι να σε κανουν καλα σε τρελλενουν πιο πολυ.Αυτο εχω παρατηρησει...

----------


## ΙΡΜΑ

καλημέρα αφρούλα,
είναι και αυτό ένα σημάδι ,αλλα απότι βλέπω απο τον εαυτό μου,είναι σαν να μήν ζείς εσύ σαν να μήν το νιώθεις εσύ αλλά κάποιος άλλος..π.χ. μπορεί να είσαι στη δουλειά σου ,να περάσει το οκτάωρο και το απόγευμα πηγαίνοντας σπίτι και κάνοντας ένα flash back στη μέρα σου,να μην θυμάσαι ούτε πως πέρασε το οκτάωρο ,αλλά και ούτε ότι ήσουν εκεί..
π.χ. πάω για καφέ με ενα φίλο μου και δεν το νιώθω καθόλου,οτι είμαι εκεί ..είναι το σώμα αλλά οχι το μυαλό και κατεπέκταση ο εαυτός σου.εγώ το βιώνω πολύ έντονα,και μου στερεί κατα πολύ το να συνέλθω..γιατί αυτό με αγχώνει ακόμα περισσότερο..προσπαθώ να το αποβάλλω αλλά ακόμα δεν το χω καταφέρει..Σήμερα θα παώ σε ενα ψυχολόγο μπάς και μπορέσει να με βοηθήσει ,γιατί πραγματικά είναι ανυπόφορο!!

----------


## prasiniklosti

καλημέρα.
Το είχα κι εγώ αυτό το πρώτο διάστημα που ξεκίνησα το φάρμακο. Δεν είναι κάτι ανησυοχιτικό γιατί είναι αρχή ακόμη. Το φάρμακο αν και έχουν περάσει όπως λές δύο μήνες τώρα έχει ξεκινήσει να λειτουργεί σωστά. Κάνε υπομονή για λίγο ακόμη και αν δεις πως συνεχίζει ακόμη ανέφερετο στο γιατρό σου αν και πιστευω πως δεν θα συνεχίσει για πολύ. Οσο για το νευρολόγο καλός είναι και αυτός απλά θα σου συνιστούσα να αφήσεις να ελέγχει την φαρμακευτική σου αγωγή ο νευρολόγος εφόσον το επιθυμείς αλλά κάνε και ψυχοθεραπεία σε κάποιον ψυχολόγο ή σε κάποιο κέντρο για να βοηθηθείς και απο αυτή την πλευρα.

----------

